# Sleep..the lack of.



## Titanium Htail

I normally have a bit of insomnia which is not as productive in the night garden as one might imagine.

Recently not slept for 36 hours I did try to do all things suggested, even my thinking was impacted.

How is your Sleep ?

John Tht.


----------



## MDC250

Sounds like you are in a bad spot right now, sorry to hear that. Sleep hygiene is very important without stating the obvious. I’d definitely be looking to speak to my GP at this point, unless you see big improvements and quickly.

I can personally hit patches of not sleeping very well, but nothing like what I’d call insomnia. I’m in no doubt it’s when I’ve got lots of things on my mind and can’t switch off. I’m no expert but I think most people will be like that from time to time.

Hope things improve and quickly for you.


----------



## Kerr

Putting the phone, laptop or tablet away well before bedtime is a good way to unwind.


----------



## Mcpx

I worked nights for 18 years but have had a regular job for the last two and it takes some adjustment. Routine is key but it takes some self discipline to make it work, setting an alarm for when I need to go to bed helped me enormously. 

Apart from the usual avoiding caffeine and screen time advice the only thing that helped me was (reluctantly) trying mindfulness apps. Headspace is particularly good, very straightforward and simple, not pretentious or faffy as you would (and I did!) imagine. It is a subscription but they do have a 10 day basic introduction course which is more than enough to find out if it’s for you and even that helped me a lot.

Working nights for so long I saw some people that just couldn’t hack it, and some that tried anyway, and it’s not a pretty thing. Sleep deprivation is horrible because one of its main effects is not knowing you have it. Don’t ignore it, if you are at the point when you realise it’s an issue then you are at the point where you need to do something about it. 

Edit to add, yes I know it’s after midnight but I’m on hols this week so it’s allowed!


----------



## greymda

one word: melatonin. and, oddly, less is more.


----------



## bluechimp

Just looked at the side effects of taking melatonin, no thanks :lol:


----------



## greymda

tbh, you can look at side effects of caffeine or anything basic 

but i’m not here to change your mind, though


----------



## bluechimp

This is true mate, to be honest everyone reacts different so they tend to list all the side effects anyone has ever had.


----------



## RS3

Ive taken up reading before bed again which always works initially but after a few days i'm back to the insomnia. Last time I discussed it with the Doctor which was a couple of years ago they offered me pills which I refused and then the suggestion of Cannibis Oil which is apparently legal:tumbleweed:
Has anyone tried Cannibis Oil for insomnia?.


----------



## weedougall78

Mindfulness stuff was really helpful for me. For various reason, I wasn't sleeping for 2, 3, sometimes 4 days at a time and, when I did, the nightmares were horrific! I'd always thought it was cheesy crap tbh but, out of desperation, I gave some on YouTube a try by a guy named Michael Sealey and found them extremely useful.

Good luck


----------



## muzzer

Switching off all electronic aids a good hour before bed is good practice
Meditation for just 10 minutes before you go to bed is quite relaxing
No sugary drinks, alcohol or other stimulants a good hour before bed is also good practice


----------



## BillyT

I was taught a way by my Hypnotherapist to deep breath for 10 minutes 4 seconds in and 6-8 seconds out and then tell yourself you must stay awake.

Then to clear your mind think of a Orange bus and what it looks like and how many wheels and people onboard then try your hardest not to think about the bus you must not think of the bus. 

Most times it works for me but i have found if i am very inactive i have terrible insomnia 30 to 40 hours awake.


----------



## Stoner

muzzer said:


> Switching off all electronic aids a good hour before bed is good practice
> Meditation for just 10 minutes before you go to bed is quite relaxing
> No sugary drinks, alcohol or other stimulants a good hour before bed is also good practice


All the above. I used to have a very poor sleep pattern which was around 4-5 hours a night but then once a month I crash for 16-20 hours. Suggestions from my Dr. are as above. He also recommends a hot bath 30 mins before bed and practising deep breathing for a few minutes. I also set myself a bedtime to help regulate my sleep pattern

The only other change I made was at least 30 mins of brisk walking each day to help burn off excess energy and those changes have really helped and I now sleep for 6-7 hours most nights without medication. It probably took around a month to notice the change but I stuck with it, and it has now paid off.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Had my insomnia some ten years relates to my chronic pain issue, as mentioned I do all those things suggested for sleep hygiene, it was just an experience not to be able to go to sleep.

Thanks for your ideas guys.

John Tht.


----------



## Bulkhead

How about watching the England rugby matches from this year's Six Nations? That put me to sleep almost instantly. I find listening to ASMR on YouTube or iTunes can help. Lots to choose from and it's definitely a personal choice as to who's channel works or you but I find it really helps. I have also been sleeping better since I started back in the gym after a ten-year hiatus.


----------



## cangri

Been like that. Now I sleep 10h and still feel tired.

Can`t seem to find a middle spot.


----------



## BillyT

cangri said:


> Been like that. Now I sleep 10h and still feel tired.
> 
> Can`t seem to find a middle spot.


 Its bad to sleep to long toxins build up in your body after 7 hours effecting your joints and mood. They now say 7 hours of good unbroken sleep is the best for your health.


----------



## bluechimp

Is it not 8 anymore?


----------



## Darlofan

I've started tossing and turning due to aching legs after about 5hrs sleep. Doesn't wake me as such, sometimes I'm aware of it just before waking but wife is not happy as it's getting more common. Not sure if it's age or linked to working from home, sitting a lot, not drinking as much water as when out driving, less fruit in my diet etc. Also not running due to ankle ligament damage although after some long runs my legs could keep me awake.
Few things for me to eliminate before going to docs.


----------



## BillyT

bluechimp said:


> Is it not 8 anymore?


 There was a report in one of the Daily press saying some people only needed 4 hours and most 7 was just right.


----------



## grunty-motor

I will think twice about complaining when i wake up at 3am and it takes me an hour to get back to sleep!!!


----------



## kingswood

do u work and have a structured day? im up at 6 on workdays so tired about 10pm. also train twice a day so this helps me sleep.

have a few days off and lie in till 9 then bed is 11-12pm, a few nights of this and i find I can't sleep at night, but then sleep in later and later.

which isn't the same as OP but I can share the frustration.

I read ur mind and stomach shld be empty at bed time. granted I was prob about 10 when my mum told me it.

defo stay away from the meds. I reckon as soon as you go to the doctors he'll give you mirtazapine. great on long hall flights with a glass of wine. bad for everyday living.

good luck getting sorted


----------



## Tykebike

l always tickles me when experts say get a good night's sleep for all sorts of ailments; who goes to bed thinking I can't wait to get a bad nights sleep?


----------



## GleemSpray

I have always been a bit of a light sleeper and can lay awake for a hour or more in bed before getting to sleep.

Apart from the usually suggested stuff like no alcohol before bed etc, one simple old thing I have found to work very effectively is to have a glass of warm milk half an hour before bedtime.

I believe that nowadays there are some scientific theories why this old wives trick works - something to do with enzymes (?) in the milk being released by the heating or something like that - all I know is that it is surprisingly good at calming my brain down and sending me to sleep 

So 30 secs in the microwave (you want it warm not hot) and jobs a good un.


----------



## Darlofan

GleemSpray said:


> I have always been a bit of a light sleeper and can lay awake for a hour or more in bed before getting to sleep.
> 
> Apart from the usually suggested stuff like no alcohol before bed etc, one simple old thing I have found to work very effectively is to have a glass of warm milk half an hour before bedtime.
> 
> I believe that nowadays there are some scientific theories why this old wives trick works - something to do with enzymes (?) in the milk being released by the heating or something like that - all I know is that it is surprisingly good at calming my brain down and sending me to sleep
> 
> So 30 secs in the microwave (you want it warm not hot) and jobs a good un.


I'm at an age now where that would have me up needing the toilet at 3am:lol:
Used to enjoy a JD before bed at weekends but not now as guaranteed to be up. Even my 8pm cup of tea I'm moving forward to 7ish!


----------



## straight6hatch

So, ill throw my 2p out here....tentatively. 

Firstly, lack of sleep is horrendous. Im with you entirely. Had a semi-rough year so far and at times, havent slept well at all.

For me, its quite simple (luckily). Im one of these people that never switches off so I lay in bed at night thinking about business or situations. Can really grind on me.

Solution A - Exercise. Ive started getting up at 6am, in the gym for 6.20 and work out till 7am. Then start my work day at 8. That really does wonders for the peanut but also it makes me so knackered that by 9pm, im ready for a snooze!

Solution B - This one comes with a caveat. I know theres lots of stigma's around CBD oil and I would be lying if I said I wasnt sceptical. I went into the local health food shop and spoke to the owner who I know well. They recommended CBD oil after I explained my sleep (or lack of). I was a tad nervous on the first time but its amazing stuff. Never been a drug taking kind of person and I find any sort of lack of control makes me awkward (even being passenger in a car :lol but CBD wasnt like that at all. It just made me feel....well...sleepy! I could still function, I didnt want to throw shapes to dance music till 5am and I had such a sound sleep that night.

Having made myself sound like a tree hugging 60's hippy, I hope it doesnt come across that way. Im just an ordinary bloke like anyone else but the stuff is good. Expensive. But if you can't sleep like I couldnt, it wouldnt matter about the money. Only down side is that it tastes pretty strange :lol:

Hope that helps


----------



## GSD

I honestly can’t remember the last nights good sleep I had.


----------



## Kenan

Iv got 3 children and still have broken sleep even from the 11 year old but now only once or twice a night.

I however can't sleep for more than 6 hours, doesn't matter how early, late, or tired I am. If I go to bed at 10 then 4am PING I'm awake. My wife will often got to sleep several hours before me and then get up several hours later and still moan she is tired (maybe she means tired of me?).

My daughter is on melatonin, has been for years to help her sleep. Guess she takes after me as she would be up to late at night then awake early in the morning waking her brothers and then us.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

It's a difficult one, people say avoid coffee, alcohol, using the phone etc, but it really is a personal thing. I have had health issues recently and have been in hospital to have an operation. I am very fit and healthy, have never been ill and have never been in hospital until recently, and it hit me like a bolt. I have been waiting for results to come back and it has been the most stressful time of my life. I have hardly slept, and haven't touched the phone, alcohol or coffee. I find I go off to sleep fairly quickly but continually wake up. I am certain it is more of the mind rather than what you do, eat, drink leading up to bedtime.


----------



## pt1

If none of the usual things work, Try 5% cbd oil, its brilliant. Im a bad sleeper, 5 drops knocks me out

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Personally, I’ve always been lucky with sleep. 

A 6 days a week, psychically demanding job, HRT patches due to transitioning, my head hits the pillow & I’m out like a light. Sunday afternoon generally entails a 2-3hr power nap, & then normal 9-10hr sleep come bedtime.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Naddy37 said:


> ... a 2-3hr power nap, & then normal 9-10hr sleep come bedtime.


that sounds amazing. I can only dream of that (pun acknowledged but not intended).


----------



## Yamly

My life is so stressful... Due to this, I started suffering from insomnia. I can't sleep and feeling awful now. I bought sleeping pills at Canada Drugs and hope it will help me fall asleep tonight. What do you do guys when face such problem? I'll consult a doctor in 3 days.


----------

